# January at Ft. Pickens, Gulf Islands NS



## Giric (Sep 29, 2016)

My wife and I will be camping at the Ft. Pickens campground of Gulf Islands NS about the middle of January. I have a saltwater rod and spinning reel that's seen saltwater once and many failed attempts at going after catfish from some East Tennessee riverbanks. I really don't know what I'm doing, if I'm honest, except relaxing while throwing things in the water that I can later retrieve.

Anyway, any suggestions for fishing from their licensed pier? I haven't firmed any plans, so I might get a license as well in case that pier might be crowded. What can I go after that time of year in that area? My Google-fu is failing me. Any help is welcome.

I'll probably get a 3 day license, too, and may try walking the beach. I have some medium action (I think) freshwater gear that should be usable for smaller stuff.


----------



## Rustyshacklfard (Sep 20, 2016)

That time of the year is great fishing for large reds/drums. I have heard people having good luck out there already, but I never really fish the pier. As far as a license goes, it is free for land and piers that last time I renewed mine. As far as I know, it lasts a whole year too, not just a few days. I actually had a game warden mess with a few of my friends out there who had some out of town people with them, so definitely make sure you have it. They didn't fine the locals, but did fine his friend from Texas.


----------



## Giric (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm from out of state, so shore fishing isn't free. The pier is because it's licensed, but going off the pier requires a $17 (3-day), $30 (7-day), or $47 (annual) license. For reference: http://www.myfwc.com/license/recreational/saltwater-fishing/ I'm not targeting tarpon, lobster, or snook, so I know I don't need those.

I'll research reds and drums a bit more. Thanks.


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

What is the earliest some one who is not camping there can get into the gate these days.


----------

